# Brumation already?



## gregcranston (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey guys, just wondering how many of your lizards are going down for winter into brumation already?
My Central Bearded Dragons have slowed down considerably in the past 3-4 days, not interested in eating and just hiding under the newspaper all the time.
Their tank temps and light durations haven't changed, but maybe the cooler nightime temps have set them off, what do you all think?


----------



## Skitzmixer (Apr 16, 2013)

Mine have started to slow right down as well. Same as you I haven't changed the temps. I think mine are also getting ready to go into brumation.


----------



## leamos (Apr 16, 2013)

My pygmies beardies are already out cold, they did the same thing last year and the female was asleep for over 5 months, only lost a few grams in this period


----------



## gregcranston (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeah mine usually sleep for 3.5-4 months, but going down now it might be almost 5 months.


----------



## Cougar2007 (Apr 16, 2013)

A few of mine are burrowed in, no mater how hard I'm trying to keep em awake (youngsters)


----------



## saintanger (Apr 16, 2013)

yeah 2 of my female centrals are down, a few are slowing down but 2 of my boys are still wide awake.


----------



## bowdnboy (Apr 16, 2013)

Yer, all mine down and have been for a couple of weeks. I'm in SW Vic on the coast, been getting cool down here for a while.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 16, 2013)

My central netteds are down, beardies are still up and about


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 16, 2013)

my oldest central had a few little sleeps but wide awake now & one of my pygmies has been snoozing a bit but all the others are still up and about


----------



## adz83 (Apr 16, 2013)

my adults have gone down this past week,my little ones r still going strong


----------



## gregcranston (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeah, I only have adults at the moment, they will be fully down in a couple of days I recon.


----------



## Bananapeel (Apr 16, 2013)

Yep my mates are all down and as are a few littlies which he is attempting to keep awake as they need to put on size first.


----------



## blakes (Apr 16, 2013)

My 5 beardies are all still up, and still eating well...


----------



## gregcranston (Apr 19, 2013)

All 5 of mine are now totally out for the count, last few mornings have been 6-7 degrees, tonight heading for 4 degrees, that was enough for them i think.


----------



## BloodRunsCold (Apr 19, 2013)

do angleheads brumate at all im keeping mine out as there bubz but in the wild does any one know that?


----------



## SarahScales (Apr 19, 2013)

Yep, my boy is well and truly down now.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 19, 2013)

BloodRunsCold said:


> do angleheads brumate at all im keeping mine out as there bubz but in the wild does any one know that?


They don't brumate as such but they do slow right down.


----------



## BloodRunsCold (Apr 19, 2013)

KaotikJezta said:


> They don't brumate as such but they do slow right down.



yes very interesting it seems a lot of arboreal species seem to do that do you reckon I should introduce heat to emulate normal temps or just keep them slowed up they do have really good weight


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 19, 2013)

BloodRunsCold said:


> yes very interesting it seems a lot of arboreal species seem to do that do you reckon I should introduce heat to emulate normal temps or just keep them slowed up they do have really good weight



How old are they?


----------



## BloodRunsCold (Apr 19, 2013)

KaotikJezta said:


> How old are they?



coming up to 12months


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 19, 2013)

Yes, then let them slow down if they want, I feed mine once a week from now up to 2nd month of winter then nothing until spring.


----------



## BloodRunsCold (Apr 19, 2013)

KaotikJezta said:


> Yes, then let them slow down if they want, I feed mine once a week from now up to 2nd month of winter then nothing until spring.



also mine have gotten a bit picky choosy when it comes to food they eat the occasional woody or cricket but seem to mainly accept snails so I dust them with calcium and now and then vitamins as best I can without build up of powder & break the shell a bit for them so do you have any input on that at all because I stress that there not getting enough variety at this time?


----------



## BIGBANG (Apr 19, 2013)

i dont keep lizards but my snakes are on the way out, diamond has slowed right down, and one of the bredli i havent seen out much at all


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 19, 2013)

BloodRunsCold said:


> also mine have gotten a bit picky choosy when it comes to food they eat the occasional woody or cricket but seem to mainly accept snails so I dust them with calcium and now and then vitamins as best I can without build up of powder & break the shell a bit for them so do you have any input on that at all because I stress that there not getting enough variety at this time?


They do tend to get picky as it gets colder.


----------



## Skitzmixer (Apr 19, 2013)

does everyone change the temps in they're enclosures eg lower them a bit? or just leave them the way they are? Do you reduce feeding since they're brumating?


----------



## BloodRunsCold (Apr 19, 2013)

KaotikJezta said:


> They do tend to get picky as it gets colder.



fair enough then. You are a great help cheers just one more thing come next year say they are ready to breed they have healthy weight and all's good would you say to let them breed because I really don't want to separate them in case they sulk and get depressed what's your take on breeding


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 19, 2013)

BloodRunsCold said:


> fair enough then. You are a great help cheers just one more thing come next year say they are ready to breed they have healthy weight and all's good would you say to let them breed because I really don't want to separate them in case they sulk and get depressed what's your take on breeding


Yes, don't separate angleheads, I had a female die years ago and the male literally sulked to death. They can be a little finicky that way. If they are male and female they will breed if they want to, you don't really need to try with angleheads, they either will or they wont.


----------



## Starter (Apr 19, 2013)

Probably a dumb question: Are reptiles STIFF when they brumate?

I have looked up what the term "brumate" means in my native language, German, and back-translated it literally means "to fall into cold stiffness"  .


----------



## BloodRunsCold (Apr 19, 2013)

KaotikJezta said:


> Yes, don't separate angleheads, I had a female die years ago and the male literally sulked to death. They can be a little finicky that way. If they are male and female they will breed if they want to, you don't really need to try with angleheads, they either will or they wont.



ok cool thanx mate ura legend


----------



## picaloandlola (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey guys since we are chatting about this - I don't change my temps for winter but obviously the nights are colder and my lizards (beardie and ackie) are slowing down a bit ATM, the beardie won't take veggies and will have the occasional cricket and the ackie is still eating fine but spends alot more time in his barrow... I still offer my beardie fresh veggies every day just incase- but I usually slow down the cricket intake over winter to what they will take, I will always offer food...... Should I be giving them significantly less food over winter ? And leave them to just snooz or keep up the routine feeding to whatever they take .....? Just want to hear people's opinions, thankkkss


----------



## BloodRunsCold (Apr 22, 2013)

picaloandlola said:


> Hey guys since we are chatting about this - I don't change my temps for winter but obviously the nights are colder and my lizards (beardie and ackie) are slowing down a bit ATM, the beardie won't take veggies and will have the occasional cricket and the ackie is still eating fine but spends alot more time in his barrow... I still offer my beardie fresh veggies every day just incase- but I usually slow down the cricket intake over winter to what they will take, I will always offer food...... Should I be giving them significantly less food over winter ? And leave them to just snooz or keep up the routine feeding to whatever they take .....? Just want to hear people's opinions, thankkkss



well my pygmys are bout 6months old and im trying to keep them active but they really want to sleep so idk


----------



## gregcranston (Apr 23, 2013)

picaloandlola said:


> Hey guys since we are chatting about this - I don't change my temps for winter but obviously the nights are colder and my lizards (beardie and ackie) are slowing down a bit ATM, the beardie won't take veggies and will have the occasional cricket and the ackie is still eating fine but spends alot more time in his barrow... I still offer my beardie fresh veggies every day just incase- but I usually slow down the cricket intake over winter to what they will take, I will always offer food...... Should I be giving them significantly less food over winter ? And leave them to just snooz or keep up the routine feeding to whatever they take .....? Just want to hear people's opinions, thankkkss


I end up turning the temps down a fair bit and they basically sleep through winter. I tried leaving the temps high, but because they hardly eat, they lost too much weight. If you lower the temps, they wont lose as much weight. Mine don't eat or do anything much for the whole time they are in brumation


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 23, 2013)

Beardie has been down for three weeks now. I found as he gets older (old man now lol) over the years he sleeps a lot earlier and for longer.

The stumpy has been down since the last week of March... geckos are well and truly into their cooling cycle as well as the legless reptiles.


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 23, 2013)

2 of 4 shingles have been gone for about 2 weeks now, last night a third joined them, the 4th however is still up and wandering around expecting to be fed,.... (all housed together,...weird that one is still super active)

beardies are all hugging their basking lights, no signs of slowing down yet,....


----------

